# Ctrl V



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Press ctrl V and post the result.

http://climate.cod.edu/flanis/nexrad.php?type=MAX-preset-0-preset


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

The last thing I copied and pasted was my password for Skype, so no >_>


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!

Question to discuss:
Do you want a tatto?

*You:* No

*Stranger:* No.

*Stranger:* I don't think I'd ever mark my skin.

*You:* I'd like to get a skin graft of a cat's skin and fur in place of my pubes

*You:* so it's all soft and furry

I removed the rest because it got weird after that.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

ayatollah khomeini


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

^ damn i think that was already a reply to one of your posts


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

0423753088


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=davi...135&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:0,i:169


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

This thread is only for the brave


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Lord Henry looked at him. Yes, he was certainly wonderfully handsome, with his finely-curved scarlet lips, his frank blue eyes, his crisp gold hair.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

he "it won't be any later than the 26th"


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

and now use 3 fingers, oh and a thumb, yes! indeed, stick a thumb in too.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

"C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /secondary


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.paula-agata.net/korea/


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

*Vesicular Transport*


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Hoarse voice


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

increased water retention, and increased blood pressure. The overall effect of aldosterone is to increase reabsorption of ions and water in the kidney -- increasing blood volume and, therefore, increasing blood pressure.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

rubbing alcohol


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Attract Money - Powerful Subliminal Binaural Beat


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...mb's family farms maple&qid=1347740594&sr=8-1


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Vince Carter


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

will refrozen thawed meat kill me when i cook it


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Whoa I haven't copied anything yet, just restarted my computer. :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

HA was posting on another forum^


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/938129520105309184/1F717FF8F026AC9171B122036B4C5DD45E41A70B/

EDIT: For some reason I was surprised anything came up, but I guess I shouldn't be since I never turn my laptop off so there's always gonna be something on my clipboard.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

trà sen, chè sen, or chè ướp sen


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

í

^^ That's an i with an accent, I had to copy it off Google Translator to write a comment in Spanish


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

Lasiorynchus barbicornis


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

六百


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

trypophobia


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/S...rs051100072/266611-chocolate-car-isolated.jpg

phew..i can post that.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Bipolar junction transistor


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## andy1234 (Sep 19, 2012)

●●●●●●●●●●●●●


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*People in glass houses*


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, I get distracted by my own thoughts.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

polytetrafluoroethylene


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Coma


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

one of my group members told us to come vote


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minoru_Arakawa


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

*We choose to go to the moon. We choose to go to the moon in this decade and do the other things, not because they are easy, but because they are hard, because that goal will serve to organize and measure the best of our energies and skills, because that challenge is one that we are willing to accept, one we are unwilling to postpone, and one which we intend to win, and the others, too. *

*President John F. Kennedy, September 12, 1962, at Rice University, Houston, Texas*


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

edited:


> We need to wait until the day all the women are right.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Morning masquerade

Be honest, when you said I love you
did you really mean: you are a wimp
but at least you've got a Volvo
and you won't beat me to bruises
when I come back home at four am
to throw up all over your doormat
was that what you meant to say?

Would you care to pass the peanut butter
across the floral tablecloth?
you don't have to look into my eyes
just concentrate on my hands that are waiting
for peanut butter.

I can see it by the way you chew
the way you butter your sandwich
in short, staccato shakes
the way your neglige is draped 
around your shoulder, showing off
all of your right breast, and more
not as a way to entice me
but as a way to say:
I really don't care any longer.

Look at our silent treaty here
in this kitchen full of mirages
there's a little bit of shame inside us
but it's too little to be living for
can you see clearly?

You messed a bit of jam onto your
blue neglige that I can still remember 
shining through the lacerated packing sheet
Valentine's day, 2006
I can still see the look on your face.

When are you going to tell me?
I promise I won't shout
I won't beat you cause I know
you already know what it feels like
the only thing I will do is beg you
with my pupils 
and my eyelashes
and the vehemence of my heart.

Is that what you're afraid of?


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-SANT...U_Costumes&hash=item5d353118aa#ht_3621wt_1154


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

http://www.cs.bilkent.edu.tr/~saksoy/images/cost292_logo.png


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/157414949447039743/


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Spsa1


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

011110000111100001101000011010010110110001101100011100110110100101100100011001010111001001101111011000010110010001100001011011000110010001100111011000010111010001100101011100110110000100110101001100010011010100110100


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Mythbusters - YOUTUBE Special - Series 7 Episode 4 [FULL EPISODE] {3/4}


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

trill


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Class 8 Presentation (handout)


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

[11:02:20 PM] Nick: Don't follow the meth hen. Leads down a terrible road.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

TAS


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Leeds VS Sheffield Wednesday 19-10-2012.Full Video - YouTube.flv


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I've got no ****ing Carl button and I didn't ****ing type Carl either this bloody thing changed it.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Dave Chappelle


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Nín hǎo


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

chocolate-covered coconut milk ice cream bar


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

NVxm-SO6Vdo


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=Main...w=189&start=0&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:74


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Hark a Vagrant


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.marietta.edu/~biol/biomes/images/woodland/whittaker_v2.jpg

weird i thought i coped and pasted something else already...


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

someone sombrero'd my sad balding man. i have suspicions.


----------

